# Fitting! I know its important but what is the difference?



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ive heard the comments of... 

1. We can give you a fitting for free if you buy the bike here.
2. Im a certified fitter and charge $250 an hour.
3. I can help you with a PRO fitter and work on a discount.

I know its important but what does a "fitting" consist of? I only assumed a fitting just helps you fit the bike with proper adjustments of saddle, stem post, head tube and so on... but what is the difference of a "PRO fitter"? (LBS said he was a professional certified fitter that trains other fitters.) no clue.:idea:

Any help on clarifying the context? Of course, not knowing the exact facts is difficult to give a precise opinion but Im hoping everyone gets the gist.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

If you're new to riding option #1 is plenty good.

A "pro" fitter can use machines that measure power output of each pedals and use video to look at your pedal cadence so that adjustments for the "optimal" power position can be made. But if you're fairly new, you need to ride a lot first. Minor adjustments to get the absolute most out of your pedal stroke aren't going to be an issue for a while.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Treks have really good sizing. Just get a Trek, and you won't need a fitting.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

S2H said:


> Treks have really good sizing. Just get a Trek, and you won't need a fitting.


lolz!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

yamabushi said:


> lolz! :d


exactly!! 

Lol!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AythanNyah09 said:


> 2. Im a certified fitter and charge $250 an hour.


For $250/hr that had better include coke and hookers!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AythanNyah09 said:


> Ive heard the comments of...
> 
> 1. We can give you a fitting for free if you buy the bike here.
> 2. Im a certified fitter and charge $250 an hour.
> ...


I'll work from the back to the front (3,2,1).

*3. I can help you with a PRO fitter and work on a discount.*
Keeping in mind I'm basing the following on this one sentence, it looks like the LBS has a deal worked out (most likely with an outside fitter) where when you purchase a bike the LBS shares some of the cost of a pro fit. Before agreeing to it, I'd ask for more specifics, like... who does the fitting/ what are their credentials, what type of pro fit is it/ what does it consist of (in some detail) and finally, what's the cost to you.

*2. Im a certified fitter and charge $250 an hour.*
Considering a pro fitting takes upwards of 2+ hours this fitter would be paid (at minimum) $500 for a session. Since most fittings don't exceed ~$350, this is excessive by most any measure. BTW, 'certified' simply means the fitter successfully completed a training course in the fit system(s) they use. 

*1. We can give you a fitting for free if you buy the bike here.*
Simply put, this is a standard fitting. Like pro fits, standard fits have different levels/ procedures, so ask for some details on what this LBS's fitting includes. At minimum, as an overview, the static fit (on a stationary trainer) should include setting saddle height, fore/ aft, tilt, adjusting stem length, angle, spacer setup, bars and (if clipless pedals/ shoes were purchased) cleat setup. A test ride follows and using input from you and the fitters observations, tweaks to fit are made as needed.

This is all 'nice to know' stuff, but IMO/E it's best for _most _noobs to stick to a standard fitting because as they build saddle time/ fitness, their fit will evolve, making another session (or at least tweaks along the way) necessary. The same would hold true if you opt for a higher priced pro fitting.

I say _most_ noobs because anatomies being individual, if someone has experienced an injury or has some anomaly that may affect cycling comfort/ performance (ex: excessive knee frontal plane motion), they might require a more involved fitting.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Specialized...*

...probably has the most comprehensive fitting system, and it's based on biomechanics and so forth developed by Dr. Andy Pruitt at the Boulder Center for Sports Medecine. I just did a Specialized Body Geometry 3D fit on my new 2012 Roubaix SL3, and it was well worth it. One thing we found, for example, is that when the bike was built up, the stem was a 100 mm, which was a guesstimate. It turned out during the fitting that a 90 mm, 16 degree stem was the right answer. Because the bike and build up were brand new, they swapped the stem out for free. Lots of other large and small details, including tweaking my cleat placement. I'm in the best position I've ever been on any bike, and I have a complete printout of all the measurements and other data so I can replicate the position on any other bike. The 3D fit goes for $175, I got it for $125 because I bought the bike there. So, yeah, it's some bucks, but you'll be set up incredibly well, and you'll have all the data you need for any bike you want to ride...


----------



## ohheyitzjon (Jun 3, 2012)

I have this same dilema. I bought a Walmart bike (Genesis G500, W/ Shimano Sora $200 :thumbsup just so I could start riding. Well the time has come for me to finally 'upgrade' and I've decided that I want to order my frame/groupo/wheels online but I want a "PRO" fitting. Most bike shops will only help fit you if you buy a bike from them. 

I've come to the conclusion that I'm probably going to use the fit guide on competitive cyclist but I keep fearing that I'm going to screw up my measurements and accidentally order the wrong size.:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ohheyitzjon said:


> ... I've decided that I want to order my frame/groupo/wheels online but I want a "PRO" fitting. Most bike shops will only help fit you if you buy a bike from them.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that I'm probably going to use the fit guide on competitive cyclist but *I keep fearing that I'm going to screw up my measurements and accidentally order the wrong size*.:mad2:


Your second statement re: online fit calculators is (IMO/E) a distinct possibility, but your first statement isn't true.

Pro fitter oftentimes assess a riders sizing/ fit requirements before a bike is ever ordered, because many deal in custom bikes, thus having custom geometry. If you want to go this route, I suggest calling around to independent fitters or LBS's using pro fitters, discussing your plan (to ultimately buy online) and go from there.

Once the fit session is completed, the fitter will assist in selecting a bike (more specifically, geometry) that best meets your anatomy, riding style and intended uses.


----------



## ohheyitzjon (Jun 3, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Your second statement re: online fit calculators is (IMO/E) a distinct possibility, but your first statement isn't true.
> 
> Pro fitter oftentimes assess a riders sizing/ fit requirements before a bike is ever ordered, because many deal in custom bikes, thus having custom geometry. If you want to go this route, I suggest calling around to independent fitters or LBS's using pro fitters, discussing your plan (to ultimately buy online) and go from there.
> 
> Once the fit session is completed, the fitter will assist in selecting a bike (more specifically, geometry) that best meets your anatomy, riding style and intended uses.


You're absolutely right. I should have added "most of the shops that I've visited (the ones that carry the frame I want), won't 'fit' me unless I order thru them". 

I haven't tried the route you suggested (calling other LBS's) and asking them for a third party fitting. I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ohheyitzjon said:


> You're absolutely right. I should have added "most of the shops that I've visited (the ones that carry the frame I want), won't 'fit' me unless I order thru them".


Considering the alternative would be they provide a pro fitting free of charge, I think that's only fair. 



ohheyitzjon said:


> I haven't tried the route you suggested (calling other LBS's) and asking them for a third party fitting. I'll have to give this a shot.


They'll probably want some form of payment as well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

AythanNyah09 said:


> LBS said he was a professional certified fitter that trains other fitters.


These are just words. There is no one overarching organization which certifies bicycle fitters. Not saying it's all a bunch of hooey, but you do need to see this in perspective. Before there were fitters, people rode and raced bicycles fast and in relative comfort just as they do today. And keep in mind that "PRO" at the very basic level only means "takes money for his services."


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

wim said:


> These are just words. There is no one overarching organization which certifies bicycle fitters. Not saying it's all a bunch of hooey, but you do need to see this in perspective. Before there were fitters, people rode and raced bicycles fast and in relative comfort just as they do today. And keep in mind that "PRO" at the very basic level only means "takes money for his services."


Exactly! Not all "PRO'S" and/or fitters are created equal, that's for sure!


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> This is all 'nice to know' stuff, but IMO/E it's best for _most _noobs to stick to a standard fitting because as they build saddle time/ fitness, their fit will evolve, making another session (or at least tweaks along the way) necessary. The same would hold true if you opt for a higher priced pro fitting.


That's the truth. A "basic" fitting will get you in the ballpark, but time spent on the road will reveal what adjustments if any need to be made. Paying above and beyond what's offered for free seems like a waste for a newbie since either one is gonna need tweaking.


----------

